# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  التقرير الخاص بمقارنه برامج الحمايه لشهر 5 - لاحظوا قوة الأفيرا وفشل الكاسبرسكاي

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

التقرير الخاص بمقارنه برامج الحمايه لشهر 5 - لاحظوا قوة الأفيرا وفشل الكاسبرسكاي وعلى فكرة هذا التقرير شامل لجميع الخصائص ورح تلاحظوا ان الأفضليه للأفيرا Avira 

للتحميل في المرفقات

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا لك عبد الله 
انا بستخدم الافيرا و ما شاء الله عليه تمام 
والاهم انه ما ببطئ الجهاز

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> شكرا لك عبد الله 
> انا بستخدم الافيرا و ما شاء الله عليه تمام 
> والاهم انه ما ببطئ الجهاز


كلامك صحيح

شكرا لمرورك

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdallah Qasaimeh
					

التقرير الخاص بمقارنه برامج الحمايه لشهر 5 - لاحظوا قوة الأفيرا وفشل الكاسبرسكاي وعلى فكرة هذا التقرير شامل لجميع الخصائص ورح تلاحظوا ان الأفضليه للأفيرا Avira 

للتحميل في المرفقات




مشكور عبدالله على التقرير ..

انا بنصح الي بدو انتي فيروس خفيف ولطيف على الجهاز ومفعوله فتاك .

انو ما يتردد وينزل الافيرى ..


ومرة اخرى كتير ممنونك على التقرير علشان فادني شخصيا في اشياء انا كنت ادور عليها.*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *
> 
> 
> 
> مشكور عبدالله على التقرير ..
> 
> انا بنصح الي بدو انتي فيروس خفيف ولطيف على الجهاز ومفعوله فتاك .
> 
> انو ما يتردد وينزل الافيرى ..
> ...


you're welcome :Smile:

----------


## The~Killer

الافيرا جدا ممتاز

----------


## ali_ebk

:SnipeR (62):  :Icon31: شكرن يا حبيبي

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## shaban004

ألف شكررررررررر

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أهلا وسهلا

----------


## ابو شريك

شكرا لك عبد الله
انا بستخدم الافيرا و ما شاء الله عليه تمام
والاهم انه ما ببطئ الجهاز  :Arjel:

----------

